
Android & iPhone App Design: Is it twice the work? - samiq
http://johnnyholland.org/2010/09/06/android-iphone-app-design-is-it-twice-the-work/
======
chadgeidel
This was mentioned in the article of course, but it bears repeating. I don't
think there's any way around doing extra work when you target another
platform. The UX guidelines for the Android and iPhone are different and you
want to work within those guidelines.

HTML5 may be a way out of this, since the user is in a different contextual
frame of mind, but if you want folks to think it's an "app" then you should
still be aware of (and target) specific UX recommendations.

~~~
davidedicillo
I agree. While having to design once for both platforms could be great for the
designer, it isn't for the user. Following the guidelines of the specific
platform cut enormously the learning curve and makes the use of the app more
natural. Just think about all the fuss about the three buttons in iTunes 10
placed vertically instead of horizontally, moving away from the standard
position.

------
cageface
I'm inclined to think that eventually html5 "apps" will largely displace
native apps for the same reasons so many desktop functions have migrated to
the web. The porting issues this article describes are just some of the many
disadvantages of native interfaces.

~~~
ww520
How do Html5 apps get paid? If those are integrated into the Markets, then
there will be a boon to them. Otherwise, it will be just like the Flash apps.

~~~
vetinari
You can use Google's Chrome Web Store to sell HTML5 apps. For info, how to
integrate with your apps, see:
<http://code.google.com/chrome/webstore/docs/index.html>

------
tnorthcutt
Looks like an interesting article. It's too bad some of the text is hidden
behind ads (Chrome 6 beta/Win7).

~~~
kgermino
Same problem here. Safari for iPhone.

~~~
kgermino
Actually "readability" made it work.

------
marknutter
Not if you make a slick html5 mobile version instead.

